# wo muss ich php dateien ablegen?!?



## mirscho (25. Februar 2003)

ja die frage steht oben.

meine php dateien funktionieren nur wenn diese sich im verzeichnis htdocs des Apache Servers befinden. Ist das normal?
Oder wo müssen diese dateien hin?!?


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Februar 2003)

dort wo dein DocumentRoot definiert ist.

Dies bekommst du 
aus der htpd.conf 
unter dem Punkt DocumentRoot
heraus.


----------



## mirscho (25. Februar 2003)

aha...dankö!
jetzt weis ich bescheid..


----------

